# Thread title



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello all

Some recent posts have made me reaslise that 'Gay & Lesbian' doesn't really cover the board accurately. I'm happy to organise a change if we have something more appropriate in mind.

I suppose the obvious is LGBT. Would it be OK as initials?

Love

LL x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i dont have a suggestion, but am more than happy to support a title that is more inclusive!


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

For me, LGBT would be preferable, mainly because I'm a 'B', not an 'L' and it's a regular bugbear for me. I may be in a long term monogamous relationship with a woman but I'm still Bi. It's the difference between identity and behaviour that isn't always appreciated. 

I can also appreciate the desire to keep the title as simple as possible. Most people who are LGBT will know what LGBT means, but I imagine that not everyone will, whereas they will understand 'Lesbian and Gay'. I can't remember what the initial reasons for deciding to go with 'Lesbian and Gay' were now, but I think that was a part of it and it was decided that 'Lesbian/Gay/Bi/Trans' was a bit too complex.

I'd love a more inclusive and representational title though. It would get my vote. 

Gina. x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Yep sounds good to me im in the L group but i think we could do with sounding a bit more inclusive to the B's and T's


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

I also think the more  inclusive the better  

B x


----------



## candygirl (Aug 1, 2006)

I seem to remember that one of the reasons that people wanted to keep lesbian and gay in the title was so that the thread could be found using lesbian and/or gay as a search term.

Happy for things to be more inclusive though.


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Personally speaking the L and G are not what or who I am, nor who Ben is so I'd say open it up to LGBTQ as a lot of people would describe their relationship perhaps as Queer if say they are heterosexual and in a relationship with someone who is Bi/Bisexual/Bicurious or Trans.

Yes the word 'aly' is also used for situations such as the one I mentioned but more and more I am finding in LGBT circles the word Queer being used by LGBT people as well as hetrosexuals who are in a relationship with someone who is Trans.

I say Trans, as that covers the umbrella rather than the 'ins and outs' just like the B is a umbrella often for many sexual identities.

There are many more things I could say on the 'alphabet soup of sexuality and gender representation but I wont bore you all to sleep'

Lea
xox


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

I had wanted LGBT when we had the big debate about changing it from Lesbian to be more inclusive. I can't see any reason why we can't be as inclusive as possible and LGBT covers that.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

If it was changed to LGBT - would that show up in Search engines? And does it matter even if it doesn't?


'Lesbian/Gay/Bi/Trans'  would solve that x


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

LGBTQ sounds good to me.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

'Lesbian/Gay/Bi/Trans'  would work well


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

anything that opens up conversation to be a wider representation of who people really are is welcomed.  Yes you can get lost in a label of 'gender' and 'sexuality' but sometimes it is worth remembering if it wasn't for that identity you'd not be you.

Well so I was reminded by someone a few hours ago...

Lea
xox


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

anything inclusive is good by me...i didn't personally find this site by searching using any of those terms, would be interesting to know how people come to use it/find it (sorry, going off point!)

Em x


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Ben found FF, yet I am the one who posts and reads, he just asks whats going on.

Lea
xox


----------

